# STUKA footage



## sunny91 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Great stuff sunni, it seems like those guys rarely missed


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, Aren't those 37mm cannons? Quite devastating.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep. Deadly machine!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2008)

Their first shots seem to be "over" but they correct and are right on.

Good vid...Sunny

Charles


----------

